# Kip Camerons little two heart bear guide service



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Well we just got home from our first ever U.P. bear hunt on Oct. 9th. All I can say is Kip and his crew will have 3 more loyal customers for as long as they are operating and we draw tags! That was hands down the best hunting experience of my life. It was no vacation I will tell you guys that much, it was all out full throttle excitement from day one! Running bear with hounds in the morning, sitting on ACTIVE baits that are hit every single day in the evening, and busting your tail at night to get the bear from the woods into the freezer at night...Whew. Over the coarse of 5 days and 5 evening hunts 2 respectible bears were harvested and 2 of us flat out missed 2 real nice bears. Man I tell ya I have had a pretty good track record deer hunting with a 30-06, but I have never had buck fever or(bear fever) get ahold of me like this! I flat out missed a huge target at 40 yds????? I dont understand it but I look forward to trying to redeem myself next year. The bait hunting was too good to be true, everyone that sat on a bait had an oppurtunity. The hound hunting was a blast as well, we didn't tree a bear but we did have some very exciting chases go on. One chase lasted almost 9 miles as the crow flies. We were finding where the bears were crossing roads with doggs in their heels but we just couldn't get in front of em fast enough. We ended up losing the track in a large lake and called it a day after that. We went into this hunt not knowing what to expect, most of the other guides we talked to really made the third season out to be a waste of time and money. I remember on the way up we decided that if one of us had an oppurtunity to take a bear then it would be a good hunt. Well when we got to camp Kip and his crew assured us that this was not the case,they said the third hunt was a productive one and they proved it! Kip Camerons little two heart bear guide service will be our first ond only choice for bear from here on out. If you boys read this thank you so very much for a great time. Hope to be back up soon!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Your hunt sounds great but where are the pictures? Congrats on the bear.


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Well unfortunately I wasn't very well prepared for my first hunting adventure in the U.P. The only camera I brought was my crappy cell phone that was useless after a day. One of the guys did have a nice camera but it used the 35mm film. I will try to figure out a way to post some of his pics after I get a look at em.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

glad you enjoyed yourself here in the yoop


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

I have never hunted with Kip but I have run dogs in the area were they hunt. I will tell you about my experience with him. He is one of the poorest sportsmen I have ever seen. Blocking roads so you could not pass to keep track of your dogs, walking out tracks, turning where your dogs are running his dogs barking trying to pull your dogs off. He appears thinks he owns all that land and gives all guides a bad name. If you want to be harassed try hunting were he guides.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know Kip or where he runs? Is he operating on State Land? If you can give me a clue as to roughly where, I'll steer clear of the area. I don't guide, or use guides...nothing against the good ones, but I do all my own baits on State Land. I know EVERYONE has the right to use the State's Land, but it's easier to avoid the problem, then agrivate it. Thanks for honest reply too. Nothing against the good time you had Mathews sux.

Mark


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

irishmanusa said:


> I don't know Kip or where he runs? Is he operating on State Land? If you can give me a clue as to roughly where, I'll steer clear of the area. I don't guide, or use guides...nothing against the good ones, but I do all my own baits on State Land. I know EVERYONE has the right to use the State's Land, but it's easier to avoid the problem, then agrivate it. Thanks for honest reply too. Nothing against the good time you had Mathews sux.
> 
> Mark


HOYTS_SUCK :coolgleam


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

MDNR has an obligation to hold guides accountable for acts of hunter harassment. Blocking a road and interfering with another sportsman's hunt is hunter harassment. I would make a formal complaint when encountering this kind of stuff. 

Mathews Sux...its great that you enjoyed your hunt with hounds, but it is probably worth mentioning. Most dyed in the wool houndsmen consider...trying to cut off the bear when crossing a road and killing it on the run as a bit unethical. The hounds need to catch or tree the bear in a fair chase hunt. Naturally, when money is involved fair chase takes a back seat. If I misinterpreted your statement about trying to cut off the bear I apologize in advance.

Welldriller, for what ever it is worth...if this stuff is happening to you on state land, Michigan state land use rules state...any commercial activity taking place on state land must have a minimal impact on other users.
This is a Michigan Compiled Law (CPL) and MDNR has an obligation to enforce it....and we need to make sure they do. If these things are happening on CF land, it is illegal for guides to hunt on CF land. If their hounds should tree a bear on CF land it is illegal to harvest that bear.

Let's hope MDNR has regulations inplace sometime this decade that address illegal guiding activity.


----------



## victorymike (Oct 7, 2008)

Kip Camerons outfit impacted a hunt in 2004 for myself also. We had them
cut trees with the "KC" on them in the locations that we parked in & were
we would walk into our bait sites. We were successful in filling 2 of our 4
tags. His buddies would stop us when we were baiting in the morning & tell
us that the Camerons hunt this area & they thought it might be better if we
moved on. 
We did find one of their dog's so we tied it to a tree in on the main road
so they could find it, we thought it would give some good will but it didn't.

I never met Kip in person but his group of buddies made our two weeks
in the Pike Lake area kind of stressful.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Guiding is out of control in Michigan. Generally a clients good time is at the expense of other users. The bear numbers have taken a severe blow. The geography does not support the kind of commercial activity allowed in this state. The bear problem in Michigan is to many tags, out of control guiding, and a MDNR that is in denial. I don't fault clients....even guides for that matter. It's just bear management at it's worst! A blind hog can see the bad apples in this forest! 

Ethics? It's not even a possibility.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Checked with a friend who knows the Cameron's. I was told Kip's brother and his dad do not associate with him and are not involved in the questionable practices posted on this thread. They do a little guiding, but are not the same operation. It would be unfair to link them to what is being reported.


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.ccameron.biz/

Just to avoid confusion, this bunch does an excellent job.


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

I run my dogs sometimes with Kevin and Clarence we never bother anyone. Kip on the other hand is bad news. Some of our group have filed complaints with the DNR but nothing happened. It is all state land up there I told Kip that it doesn't seem to matter.I still going to hunt up there I am never going to let him push me a round. He also told me I would be better off to go back down were I came from. I told him that was never gonna happen.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Please make sure that you do not confuse Kevin and hid Dad Clarence with Kip and his crew. Kevin and Clarence are tops and would never harass another hunter.

Kevin and Clarence are Cameron and Son. I have hunted a couple times with them and they are fine folks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, it does not stop anytime money is involved sportsmanship goes out the window. I have not tried bear hunting yet. I have experienced the same thing with charter boats, and fishing tournaments. The more that guides are paid the harder they will work and little or no consideration for the next guy. When it comes to bear hunting I can see where a local guy with a bear bait would get a little upset. I have had likely deer hunting spots overtaken in a matter of a few hours. Bear baiting involves 10X the work putting in a deer bait does. If the guide finds 5 bear baits on top of his bait he probably has every right to get mad. I do know enough about bear baiting that I can go into the woods and follow the trampled grass right to a bait. I think that mabey the DNR should allow bear hunters on public land to buy baiting permits with GPS coordinates on them and not allow another baited site within 2500 feet to bring the fighting to an end. If you do not have a bait permit then you cannot bait on public land.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Robert, lots of merit to your idea. Idaho requires a bear baiting permit. 
They charger $12.50 for the permit and permit holders are allowed 3 to maintain 3 bait sites...and are provided 3 bait site Id stickers. 

Michigan will never allow exclusive use at bear bait sites, or deer bait sites on public land. But, ID's posted at each bait site would provide enforcement capability and help clean up a lot of the sleazy activity.
It would also help C.O.'s and USFS leo's put an end to the illegal atv trails being made in order to maintain bait sites.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not a bear hunter but I have never had a difficult time finding a baited spot on federal or state land. I really believe hunters that take advantage of another hunters labor are the scumb of the earth even if it is on public land. Some people feel that it is their right to move in and take over with no money or effort involved just because it is public property. That is just not right and the only way to prevent it from happening is to sell baiting permits which would also allow the DNR to monitor the site. A fee of mabey $5 would be worth the privacy for deer and bear hunters. Have the permits go on sale Jan 1 on a first come first served basis.


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow those are some serious accusations guys! It seems to be politics as usual around here. None the less we had a great time hunting the U.P. with Kip. After meeting and hunting with these guys I really find most of what I have read hard to believe. We witnessed no such things. Oh well you have just as much right to slander his name and drag it through the mud as I do to speak positively of it. I am quite certain that all of the negative replies are coming from his competition up their. I was merely reporting on what a great time we had. My opinion has not changed, if I draw a tag next year he will still be my guide of choice.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

I for one never slandered anyone. I was just making it clear that Kip Cameron and his crew are not the same as Kevin and Clarence and their crew. 
You did not see one negative comment by me.


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, to accuse anyone of slander is a very serious accusation in it's self. I would like to retract that last statement. I thought it would be a good idea to share my experience with a few of Michigans sportsman and as a result a ton of negative feedback comes rolling in on the guide I used. Now I feel responsible for posting his name and having others attack his ethics for the whole world to read about. Honestly I can't believe we are even talking about the same guy. Oh well, happy hunting all!


----------

